# Big Science



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2016)

Προσωρινός τίτλος για ένα νήμα όπου μπορούμε να συγκεντρώνουμε ειδήσεις για σημαντικά τεχνολογικά επιτεύγματα, όπως η *ανακοίνωση για εντοπισμό βαρυτικών κυμάτων*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 11, 2016)

Εξαιρετικά σημαντική ανακάλυψη. Να σημειώσω εδώ μια πιθανή μεταφραστική παγίδα. Τα _*βαρυτικά κύματα*_ είναι _*gravitational waves*_. _*Gravity waves*_, αντιθέτως, είναι τα κύματα που σχηματίζονται εξαιτίας της αλληλεπίδρασης της βαρύτητας και της άνωσης όταν διαταράσσεται η επιφάνεια ή το εσωτερικό ενός ρευστού (π.χ. τα κύματα της θάλασσας). Έχω δει σε ελληνικά μέσα να αναφέρονται στα *gravitational waves* και ως *βαρυτικά κύματα* και ως *κύματα βαρύτητας*, όμως ο δεύτερος όρος θα πρέπει να αποδίδεται μόνο στα *gravity waves*, με τα οποία ασχολείται η ρευστομηχανική, η μετεωρολογία και άλλες σχετικές επιστήμες.


Προσθήκη nickel:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?16575-gravitational-waves-βαρυτικά-κύματα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2016)

Εντυπωσιακή παρουσίαση από τους NYTimes:

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/12/science/ligo-gravitational-waves-black-holes-einstein.html?_r=1


----------



## Marinos (Feb 11, 2016)

https://40.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m55bj3V2gZ1rrlarvo1_500.jpg


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2016)

Εντυπωσιακότατο αποτέλεσμα που εμμέσως ανακαλύπτει το υπόλοιπο μισό* της ορατής ύλης του σύμπαντος:

Astronomers Solve One Mystery of Fast Radio Bursts and Find Half the Missing Matter in the Universe


* όπου υπόλοιπο μισό της ορατής ύλης = 2,5% της υλοενέργειας του σύμπαντος. Το σύμπαν αποτελείται από 5% ορατή ύλη (πρωτόνια, ηλεκτρόνια, νετρόνια, κουαρκ, μποζόνια και τα ρέστα), 25% σκοτεινή ύλη και 70% σκοτεινή ενέργεια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 18, 2016)

Η SpaceX κατόρθωσε πριν λίγες μέρες να προσγειώσει τον πύραυλό της Φάλκον 9, αφού σήκωσε στο διάστημα το διαστημικό τους όχημα, τον Δράκοντα. Το πρώτο τμήμα του προωθητήρα προσγειώθηκε επιτυχώς στην πλατφόρμα του ρομποπλοίου της SpaceX, "_Φυσικά και Σ' Αγαπώ Ακόμα"_. Πρόκειται για θρίαμβο της μηχανικής και της διαστημικής εξερεύνησης. Ο πύραυλος θα μπορεί να ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί, μειώνοντας σημαντικά το κόστος της διαστημικής εξερεύνησης. Πέραν αυτού, είναι άκρως εντυπωσιακό. Ο πύραυλος απογειώθηκε, έφτασε στο διάστημα, άφησε το φορτίο του* και προσγειώθηκε μέσα σε 9 λεπτά! Ιδού το θαύμα της μηχανικής:








* το δεύτερο τμήμα του προωθητήρα μαζί με τον Δράκοντα, σε ύψος 70 χιλιομέτρων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2016)

*NASA's Kepler Mission Announces Largest Collection of Planets Ever Discovered*






_(Artists concept)_

NASA's Kepler mission has verified 1,284 new planets – the single largest finding of planets to date.

“This announcement more than doubles the number of confirmed planets from Kepler,” said Ellen Stofan, chief scientist at NASA Headquarters in Washington. “This gives us hope that somewhere out there, around a star much like ours, we can eventually discover another Earth.” 

Analysis was performed on the Kepler space telescope’s July 2015 planet candidate catalog, which identified 4,302 potential planets. For 1,284 of the candidates, the probability of being a planet is greater than 99 percent – the minimum required to earn the status of “planet.” An additional 1,327 candidates are more likely than not to be actual planets, but they do not meet the 99 percent threshold and will require additional study. The remaining 707 are more likely to be some other astrophysical phenomena. This analysis also validated 984 candidates previously verified by other techniques.

"Before the Kepler space telescope launched, we did not know whether exoplanets were rare or common in the galaxy. Thanks to Kepler and the research community, we now know there could be more planets than stars,” said Paul Hertz, Astrophysics Division director at NASA Headquarters. "This knowledge informs the future missions that are needed to take us ever-closer to finding out whether we are alone in the universe."

Kepler captures the discrete signals of distant planets – decreases in brightness that occur when planets pass in front of, or transit, their stars – much like the May 9 Mercury transit of our sun. Since the discovery of the first planets outside our solar system more than two decades ago, researchers have resorted to a laborious, one-by-one process of verifying suspected planets.

This latest announcement, however, is based on a statistical analysis method that can be applied to many planet candidates simultaneously. Timothy Morton, associate research scholar at Princeton University in New Jersey and lead author of the scientific paper published in The Astrophysical Journal, employed a technique to assign each Kepler candidate a planet-hood probability percentage – the first such automated computation on this scale, as previous statistical techniques focused only on sub-groups within the greater list of planet candidates identified by Kepler.

"Planet candidates can be thought of like bread crumbs,” said Morton. “If you drop a few large crumbs on the floor, you can pick them up one by one. But, if you spill a whole bag of tiny crumbs, you're going to need a broom. This statistical analysis is our broom."

In the newly-validated batch of planets, nearly 550 could be rocky planets like Earth, based on their size. Nine of these orbit in their sun's habitable zone, which is the distance from a star where orbiting planets can have surface temperatures that allow liquid water to pool. With the addition of these nine, 21 exoplanets now are known to be members of this exclusive group.

"They say not to count our chickens before they're hatched, but that's exactly what these results allow us to do based on probabilities that each egg (candidate) will hatch into a chick (bona fide planet)," said Natalie Batalha, co-author of the paper and the Kepler mission scientist at NASA's Ames Research Center in Moffett Field, California. “This work will help Kepler reach its full potential by yielding a deeper understanding of the number of stars that harbor potentially habitable, Earth-size planets -- a number that's needed to design future missions to search for habitable environments and living worlds.”

Of the nearly 5,000 total planet candidates found to date, more than 3,200 now have been verified, and 2,325 of these were discovered by Kepler. Launched in March 2009, Kepler is the first NASA mission to find potentially habitable Earth-size planets. For four years, Kepler monitored 150,000 stars in a single patch of sky, measuring the tiny, telltale dip in the brightness of a star that can be produced by a transiting planet. In 2018, NASA’s Transiting Exoplanet Survey Satellite will use the same method to monitor 200,000 bright nearby stars and search for planets, focusing on Earth and Super-Earth-sized.

Ames manages the Kepler missions for NASA’s Science Mission Directorate in Washington. The agency’s Jet Propulsion Laboratory in Pasadena, California, managed Kepler mission development. Ball Aerospace & Technologies Corporation operates the flight system, with support from the Laboratory for Atmospheric and Space Physics at the University of Colorado in Boulder.

For more information about the Kepler mission, visit:

http://www.nasa.gov/kepler


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2016)

Η περίπτωση Γκαντουρί δεν δικαιολογείται να συμπεριλαμβάνεται κάτω από τον τίτλο "Big Science", πάντως. :)

Και με την ευκαιρία, επειδή πρόσφατα διάβαζα ενστάσεις και διαμαρτυρίες για την αντιεπιστημονικότητα (σύμφωνα με τον συγγραφέα του συγκεκριμένου βιβλίου) των μεθόδων που χρησιμοποιεί η Big Science, αναρωτήθηκα και πώς να αποκαλείται άραγε στην ελληνική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2016)

Ναι, ας τα μεταφέρουμε όλα (από http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1980-Τα-εφήμερα&p=258355&viewfull=1#post258355 έως http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1980-Τα-εφήμερα&p=258527&viewfull=1#post258527) στα εφήμερα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 25, 2016)

Απίστευτα νέα! Βρέθηκε πλανήτης στο κοντινότερο άστρο στον Ήλιο, την Πρόξιμα του Κενταύρου! Κι όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά είναι και περίπου στο μέγεθος της Γης (1,3 φορές την μάζα της Γης) και βρίσκεται στην κατοικήσιμη ζώνη του άστρου του! Είναι ο κοντινότερος εξωπλανήτης στο σύστημά μας και ίσως ο κοντινότερος κατοικήσιμος πλανήτης (δεν ξέρουμε ακόμη την σύστασή του, αλλά με τέτοιο μέγεθος μάλλον είναι βραχώδης πλανήτης).

Η Πρόξιμα Β΄, όπως λέγεται προσωρινά ο πλανήτης, βρίσκεται πολύ κοντά στην Πρόξιμα: μόλις 7,3 εκατομμύρια χιλιόμετρα μακριά της (ο Ερμής, που είναι ο κοντινότερος πλανήτης στον Ήλιο βρίσκεται κατά μέσο όρο 58 εκατομμύρια χιλιόμετρα μακριά κι εμείς είμαστε 150 εκατομμύρια χιλιόμετρα μακριά απ' τον Ήλιο). Αν η Πρόξιμα ήταν άστρο σαν τον Ήλιο, ο νέος αυτός πλανήτης θα ήταν ψητό πατατάκι. Ωστόσο η Πρόξιμα είναι κόκκινος νάνος κι έτσι ο πλανήτης βρίσκεται μέσα στην κατοικήσιμη ζώνη του! Το έτος της Πρόξιμα Β΄ είναι μόλις 11 μέρες κι από τον ουρανό της θα φαίνονται σαν πολύ φωτεινά άστρα τα άλλα δυο άστρα του Άλφα του Κενταύρου, που βρίσκονται περίπου 0.1 με 0.2 έτη φωτός μακριά από την Πρόξιμα.

Εξαιτίας της εγγύτητάς του, αποτελεί πρώτης τάξης στόχο για να μάθουμε την σύστασή του: αν έχει ατμόσφαιρα, ίχνη νερού και -αν είμαστε πολύ τυχεροί- μεθάνιο στην ατμόσφαιρά του. Ανατρίχιασα.

Ιδού και το paper της ανακάλυψης:

http://www.eso.org/public/archives/releases/sciencepapers/eso1629/eso1629a.pdf


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2017)

Δεν ασχοληθήκαμε ιδιαίτερα με το *March for Science*, στη Λεξιλογία τα θεωρούμε αυτονόητα αυτά. Όμως εδώ υπάρχει μια ωραία συλλογή με έξυπνα συνθήματα:

http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slat...he_best_signs_from_the_march_for_science.html


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2017)

Είναι αυτές οι πορείες που έγιναν, λέει, σε κάπου 600 πόλεις από Νέα Ζηλανδία έως ΗΠΑ, εκτός από την Ελλάδα, όπου κατά τ' άλλα κάνουμε πορείες για ψύλλου πήδημα. Και όπου ο ανορθολογισμός, ο σκοταδισμός και το ανενδοίαστο ψέμα βασιλεύουν σε χώρους από τα ΜΚΔ ως τις πιο επίσημες συνεντεύξεις.

Ορίστε και το κινηματογραφικό κλισέ (trope):


----------



## dharvatis (May 2, 2017)

nickel said:


> Είναι αυτές οι πορείες που έγιναν, λέει, σε κάπου 600 πόλεις από Νέα Ζηλανδία έως ΗΠΑ, εκτός από την Ελλάδα, όπου κατά τ' άλλα κάνουμε πορείες για ψύλλου πήδημα. Και όπου ο ανορθολογισμός, ο σκοταδισμός και το ανενδοίαστο ψέμα βασιλεύουν σε χώρους από τα ΜΚΔ ως τις πιο επίσημες συνεντεύξεις.


Hear, hear!


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2017)

nickel said:


> ... Και όπου ο ανορθολογισμός, ο σκοταδισμός και το ανενδοίαστο ψέμα βασιλεύουν σε χώρους από τα ΜΚΔ ως τις πιο επίσημες συνεντεύξεις. ...



Ε, δεν γίνεται μόνο εδώ. Δεν έχουμε ούτε την πρωτιά, ούτε την πρωτοκαθεδρία σ' αυτά. Δεν νομίζω να είναι γεωγραφικό το θέμα, ούτε «εθνικό» (σε εισαγωγικά, γιατί η λέξη χωράει πάρα πολύ νερό και μπάζει από παντού). Αλλιώς, δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος να γίνει και το March for Science εκεί που έγινε. Δεν έχουμε δα και κανένα γονίδιο, όπως ούτε άριστο, έτσι ούτε και χείριστο. Δηλαδή, εκτός από τη «δυστυχία να είσαι Έλληνας» και πολύ πριν από αυτήν, υπάρχει και η γενικότερη, άσχετα αν συχνά ταυτίζονται.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2017)

daeman said:


> Δεν έχουμε ούτε την πρωτιά, ούτε την πρωτοκαθεδρία σ' αυτά.



Είμαι ανίκανος να κάνω συγκρίσεις, ιδίως όσον αφορά τα ΜΚΔ. Απλώς αυτά που φτάνουν μέχρι τα μάτια μου και τ' αφτιά μου υπερβαίνουν τα προσωπικά μου όρια. Από την άλλη, ούτε σε πορεία πήγα, ούτε την ημέρα του March for Science βρήκα χρόνο να γιορτάσω εδώ. Καλά καλά τις πρόσφατες αρλούμπες που ήθελα να σχολιάσω δεν πρόλαβα. Για μια εκτόνωση, τουλάχιστον!


----------

